# Cajun Seasoning



## ghost (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a bit tired of the McCormick Cajun Seasoning I get from sysco. It just seems a little flat. Anyone care to share their cajun or spicy seasoning recipes? I'm experimenting right now, but any alternate starting points or secret ingredients would be much appreciated!

mike


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

This one comes out of Master Cook if you can use it.......... 
* Exported from MasterCook *

Cajun Seasoning

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Condiment

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
2 ounces paprika
2 ounces garlic powder
1 ounce onion powder
4 tablespoons dried marjoram
4 tablespoons dried thyme
3 tablespoons cayenne pepper
4 tablespoons black pepper
4 tablespoons salt

Combine spices and store in airtight container.

Source:
"Marinade, Rub, and Seasoning Recipes"
Copyright:
"[emoji]169[/emoji] 2004 by Prentice-Hall, Inc."
Yield:
"1 1/2 cups"
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 632 Calories; 13g Fat (15.3% calories from fat); 28g Protein; 136g Carbohydrate; 35g Dietary Fiber; 0mg Cholesterol; 25660mg Sodium. Exchanges: 9 Grain(Starch); 1/2 Lean Meat; 2 Fat.

NOTES : Use to season poultry and fish. For blackened chicken or fish, rub with Cajun Seasoning before browning in a heavy pan.

Nutr. Assoc. : 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## granfrad (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello,
This is my first post, but i am a fan of cajun cooking and have found a good spice. I don't know if you have any president's choice products in your area, but they have a selection of unground spices that come in a grounder. One is the cajun which is quite good. I personally like to add a little extra cayan pepper to it when i am cooking for a little extra spice, but it's up to you.

hope this helps.


----------



## ghost (Feb 11, 2006)

I think I colleced about 9 different Cajun seasoning recipes. I made them all and after much taste testing and milk drinking... the following one is my favorite. It's all in proportions, which is really nice. The proportions are by volume not weight.

Paprika 2 1/2 units
Salt 2 units
Garlic Powder 2 units
Black Pepper 1 units
Onion Powder 1 units
Cayenne Pepper 1 units
Dried Oregano 1 1/4 units
Dried Thyme 1 1/4 units
Crused Red Pepper 1/2 units

I hope someone else finds this useful!


----------

